# Chicken Enchiladas in Red Sauce



## FryBoy (Apr 9, 2011)

I got the original version of this recipe from _Cook's Illustrated,_ but I've made modifications to suit my taste and expectations. The resulting enchiladas are great, if I don't say so myself. See photos below.
_*
CHICKEN ENCHILADAS WITH RED CHILE SAUCE

*_SAUCE & FILLING:

1½ tablespoons vegetable oil or corn oil
1 medium onion, chopped fine (about 1 cup)
3 medium garlic cloves, minced or pressed (about 1 tablespoon)
3 tablespoons chili powder
2 teaspoons ground coriander
2 teaspoons ground cumin
½ teaspoon table salt
2 teaspoons granulated sugar
12 ounces boneless, skinless chicken thighs, cut into ¼-inch-wide strips
16 ounces tomato sauce
½ cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves
¼ cup drained and chopped pickled jalapeños
8 ounces sharp cheddar cheese, grated (2 cups)

TORTILLAS & TOPPINGS:

10 corn tortillas (six-inch)
vegetable oil cooking spray
3 ounces grated sharp cheddar cheese (¾ cup)
¾ cup sour cream
1 avocado, diced medium
5 leaves romaine lettuce washed, dried, and shredded
2 limes, quartered

SAUCE & FILLING DIRECTIONS:

1. Heat oil in medium saucepan over medium-high heat until hot and shimmering but not
smoking, about 2 minutes; add onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until softened and
beginning to brown, about 5 minutes.

2. Add garlic, chili powder, coriander, cumin, salt, and sugar; cook, stirring constantly,
until fragrant, about 30 seconds.

3. Add chicken and cook, stirring constantly, until coated with spices, about 30 seconds.

4. Add tomato sauce and ¾ cup water; stir to separate chicken pieces. Bring to simmer,
then reduce heat to medium-low; simmer uncovered, stirring occasionally, until chicken
is cooked through and flavors have melded, about 8 minutes.

5. Pour mixture through medium-mesh strainer into medium bowl, pressing on chicken
and onions to extract as much sauce as possible; set sauce aside.

6. Transfer chicken mixture to large plate; freeze for 10 minutes to cool, then combine
with cilantro, jalapenos, and cheese in medium bowl and set aside.

ASSEMBLY:

1. Smear entire bottom of 13 by 9-inch baking dish with ¾ cup chili sauce.

2. Adjust oven racks to upper and lower-middle positions and heat oven to 300 degrees.

3. Place tortillas on two baking sheets. Spray both sides lightly with cooking spray. Bake
until tortillas are soft and pliable, about 4 minutes.

4. Place one-tenth of filling down center of each tortilla.

5. Roll each tortilla tightly by hand and place in baking dish, side by side, seam-side up.

6. Pour remaining chili sauce over top of enchiladas, spreading with back of spoon to coat
top of each tortilla.

7. Sprinkle ¾ cup grated cheese down center of enchiladas.

BAKE:

1. Increase oven to 400 degrees. Cover baking dish with foil. Bake enchiladas on
lower-middle rack until heated through and cheese is melted, 30 to 40 minutes.

2. Uncover and serve immediately with sour cream, avocado, lettuce, & lime wedges.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 9, 2011)

That. Looks. Amazing.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 9, 2011)

Droooool


----------



## Jay (Apr 9, 2011)

Enchiladas are my single favorite dish, but it's so hard to get a good, authentic plate of them. My favorite style are steak ranchero, chicken mole, or enchiladas suizas.

Damn, I'm hungry.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll have to try these they look awesome.

Thanks


----------



## Moises (Apr 22, 2011)

What a spicy recipe and also yummy. It seems to be delicious and i would try it out because i liked the recipe.


----------



## Korem (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Fryboy. I really liked your recipe.It is a spicy,hot and delicious recipe. Thanks for the post specially for original version. I will try it today.


----------



## mano (Apr 26, 2011)

Gotta make this


----------



## FryBoy (May 8, 2011)

Made this again today as my wife wanted it for Mother's Day dinner.


----------



## SpikeC (May 8, 2011)

Be careful that you don't spoil her!


----------



## FryBoy (May 8, 2011)

Bit late for that!


----------



## Tristan (May 23, 2011)

Just before they went in for the final bake... I didn't have enough stuffing to make them all pretty and fat like yours. haha. Next time...

Thanks for the recipe , they were yum

Next time I'll get the softer tortillas, these ones crisp up too fast in the baking phase and not all the bits soften down


----------



## so_sleepy (May 24, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Next time I'll get the softer tortillas, these ones crisp up too fast in the baking phase and not all the bits soften down



The only step in this recipe that struck me as unusual was baking the tortillas to soften them, this seems more likely to dry them out. Around here you would steam the tortillas or dip them into the warm sauce until softened.


----------



## FryBoy (May 24, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Just before they went in for the final bake... I didn't have enough stuffing to make them all pretty and fat like yours. haha. Next time...
> 
> Thanks for the recipe , they were yum
> 
> Next time I'll get the softer tortillas, these ones crisp up too fast in the baking phase and not all the bits soften down


 Did you use flour tortillas rather than corn? Flour tortillas are generally much bigger than corn, which may be why you didn't have enough filling. Also, corn are traditional for enchiladas, flour for burritos and chimichangas. But it's ALL good!


----------



## FryBoy (May 24, 2011)

so_sleepy said:


> The only step in this recipe that struck me as unusual was baking the tortillas to soften them, this seems more likely to dry them out. Around here you would steam the tortillas or dip them into the warm sauce until softened.


I had never encountered the oven method before trying this recipe. Spraying the tortillas with a bit of oil keeps them from drying out. Steaming, in my experience, can soften corn tortillas too much, and they tend to tear when you roll them. Dipping in the sauce is an effective way (but messy). My mother used to fry them quickly, with results similar to this oven method. And sometimes I just heat them in a dry frying pan for a few seconds. 

What I like about doing the tortillas in the oven is having several to work with at the same time as I fill them. They're very pliable yet still strong and don't pull apart when rolled. Try it.


----------



## Tristan (May 24, 2011)

Yeah I used the flour kind. I tried really hard to get corn, but the two local supermarkets I tried didn't have them. And they Were a bit larger than 6"

I must say though, do you use a different grade of chilli powder or something? I used the asian stuff we get locally and this recipe was HOT! Still yummy, but I think i'll dial down slightly.

But seriously, thanks for the recipe. I'm trying to get around to all of the ones posted on this forum that I take a liking to!


----------



## FryBoy (May 24, 2011)

"Chili powder" generally means a blend of spices. In addition to ground chili peppers, it usually includes cumin, oregano, garlic, salt, and sometimes other ingredients. I usually buy McCormick's or Spice Islands. Or you could use just straight ground red chilis, which come in varieties from mild to very hot.


----------



## Tristan (May 24, 2011)

Ah that explains it. I put in 4 tablespoons of straight up asian chilli powder (hot) and there was some mighty fine heat. We're used to it, but were suprised that a western recipe called for so much firepower!


----------



## FryBoy (May 24, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Ah that explains it. I put in 4 tablespoons of straight up asian chilli powder (hot) and there was some mighty fine heat. We're used to it, but were suprised that a western recipe called for so much firepower!


 Some Mexican sauces will make you sweat like a pig, and you'll regret it the next day, if you know what I mean. Enchiladas, however, are usually fairly mild.


----------

